# Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013



## karlethecat (2. Nov. 2012)

So, jetzt geht es los. Hier werde ich die nächsten Monate ein wenig dokumentieren was passiert ... 

Heute war erst mal 50% "Wasser ablassen" sowie "Pflanzen entfernen" angesagt. Denn morgen sollen die Fische in die Regentonne im Keller ziehen. Geplant ist im Keller (Temp. ca. 18 Grad) ein bereits ersteigerter Aquarium-Außenfilter sowie eine 150L Regentonne (keine Angst, es sind nur Goldfische). Als Aquarianer ist mir das Wort "Wasserwechsel" auch nicht unbekannt, d.h. mit dem Außenfilter sowie regelmäßigen Wasserwechseln sollte das hinhauen. Der Außenfilter wird entsprechend "angeimpft", d.h. biologisch sollte der auch gleich anfangen zu arbeiten. 

     

Und so soll es mal ausschauen (3. Entwurf): 
 

Da ich eigentlich noch in diesem Jahr den Bagger hier haben will müssen die Fische nun mal raus; ich habe nämlich keine Lust zu warten bis in den Frühling, denn dann kommen auch schon wieder die ersten __ Frösche und laichen ab, das will ich denen nicht versauen. Zudem hätte ich so ca. 4 Monate keine Möglichkeit (z.B. wegen Eis im Teich) mit dem Projekt anzufangen. 

Hier hatte ich mich auch kurz vorgestellt sowie die ersten dummen Fragen gestellt. Eventuell trenne ich das "dumme Fragen" von der Teichdoku auch ein wenig ...


----------



## Joerg (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Marc,
das ganze noch dieses Jahr anzufangen ist schon mal mutig. 
Die Motivation dann schon im Frühjahr Koi einziehen zu lassen für mich aber nachvollziehbar.

Wegen der Planung solltest du die überlegen wo das behandelt wird. Gerne werden die Beiträge auch zusammengefasst wenn du es für angemessen hältst. (Denke das macht Sinn )

Wegen der "nur Goldfische" mache ich mir etwas Sorgen. Die sind bei 18° recht aktiv und wollen gut gefüttert werden. Die Ausscheidungen sind dann in der Menge auch schon erheblich.
Ich hatte auch mal bei über 20° ein paar kleine Koi in einem AQ über den Winter großgezogen. Der Aufwand an WW (5-10% täglich) und Filter (200 Liter Tonne mit __ Hel-X und starker Belüftung) war schon hoch.
Es hat aber auch total Spass gemacht den kleinen beim Wachsen zuzusehen. 
Wenn es dir nicht auf Wachstum ankommt, solltest du die Temperatur nicht zu hoch fahren.


----------



## karlethecat (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Jörg, 
ja, das mit den Fischen in der Regentonne (sind übrigens 300L, 150 wären recht wenig) wird schon eine Herausforderung. Wobei "nur" hier nicht der beste Ausruck meinerseits war. Die Fische sind teilweise schon über 10 Jahre alt und haben bereits einen Umzug hinter sich. Bei mir gilt Tier=Tier, egal ob __ Goldfisch oder Koi. 
Nur die Temperatur unter 18 Grad zu bekommen wird schwierig. Da müssten die schon mal in die Garage, aber da ist kein natürliches Licht vorhanden. Eventuell wenn ich das Kellerfenster leicht gekippt lasse, mal schauen ...


----------



## karlethecat (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo miteinander, 
seit heute sind nun bis auf 2 Fische alle im Keller! Die beiden sind demnächst fällig, haben aber das Versteckspielen im Schlamm gut raus ... 
    

Da ich mich momentan mit der Verrohrung des BA und Skimmers beschäftige und hier viel (auch Wiedersprühliches) gelesen habe frage ich nochmals bzw denke mal laut: 
- Ich nehme wohl das KG 2000 Rohr, ich habe nämlich keine Lust wegen ein paar Euronen Experimente in 2m Tiefe unterhalb des Teichs zu machen 
- Hier im Forum habe ich auf diversen Bildern auch schon solche "Abdichtmuffen" über die eigentlichen Verbindungsstellen des Rohres gesehen; kann aber bei diversen Lieferanten nichts dergleichen finden :? 
- Der Teichboden wird betoniert. Ich habe auch gelesen dass man wegen Temperaturschwankungen die Rohre nicht komplett einbetonieren soll. Ist das "Stand der Dinge"? Dann muss ich unterhalb der Bodenplatte verfahren, was wiederum ca. 10cm ausmacht welche das Rohr tiefer muss als wenn ich im Beton/Bodenplatte verlege ...


----------



## Joerg (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Marc,
- wenn du die paar Euronen mehr nicht scheust sollte ein "Vollwandrohr mit hoher Ringsteifigkeit > 10 kN/m², im Schwerlastbereich (SLW 60)" sicher die bessere Wahl sein.
Es gibt auch andere Hersteller, die Schwerlastrohre in gleicher Qualität herstellen.

- Ich wüsste nicht, wozu die bei einer reinen Schwerkraftnutzung unter der Erde gut sein sollen. 
- Das ist ganz wichtig, denn sonst braucht du ganz sicher die stabilen Rohre.
Durch die Temperaturunterschiede werden die Rohre länger/kürzer. Diese Längenausdehnung wird in den Verbindungen kompensiert. (Die rutschen dann etwas) Damit das ganze auch funktioniert, müssen die Rohre eingesandet werden.
Den BA kannst du natürlich an seinem Platz im Beton fixieren.


----------



## karlethecat (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Jörg, 
sorry, ich werde aus deinem Post nicht ganz schlau. Darum frage ich lieber nochmals nach wie du das meinst. 

Das "Vollwandrohr mit hoher Ringsteifigkeit" ist doch das KG 2000. Also das grüne KG-Rohr. So weit OK denke ich. 

Jetzt geht es um die Dichtungen: Wenn ich mir vorstelle dass ich das Rohr unter dem Teich verlege, also dort wo ich nie und nimmer mehr hinkommen kann (ohne Presslufthammer und extrem hohem Aufwand etc.) um zu korrigieren, dann investiere ich gerne ein paar Euro mehr. Zudem, dort wo die Rohre mit den Standard-Dichtungen normalerweise verlegt werden ist es doch ziemlich egal wenn da was ein wenig undicht wird, da stehen ja auch selten 2m Wassersäule darüber. Darum suche ich so was wie eine Muffe über der Verbindungsstelle der Rohre welche nochmals doppelt absichert. Gibt es so was denn? 

Wegen der Temperatur: Ich werde die Rohe wohl unterhalb des Teichbodens verlegen müssen, nur dort können sie sich dann im Sand/Füllmaterial bewegen ... ich denke darauf wolltest du hinaus.


----------



## DbSam (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo karlethecat,

das 'KG 2000' ist schon das richtige Rohr welches Du suchst.
Da musst Du Dir über Undichtigkeiten keinen großen Kopf machen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## stony25 (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Karlethecat,

hab auch solche Bedenken gehabt wie du, hab mich aber letztendlich für die orangen entschieden. Der Grund war zum einem, die grünen sind aus PP und dadurch nicht klebbar und zum anderem, die Verfügbarkeit.
Sollte ein Bogen etc. abgehen zum nächsten Bauhaus und man kann wieder weitermachen.
Die grünen hätte ich immer wieder bestellen müssen.

Da ich auch gerne auf Nummer sicher gehe hab ich bei den orangen die Verbindungen mit Alubeschichteten Bitumenband abgesichert (kann sich mit ausdehnen). 
Ob die Maßnahme notwendig war kann ich nicht sagen, aber man schläft besser.

Grüße,Andi


----------



## karlethecat (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Carsten, 

ich habe mir heute nochmals die technischen Daten zu den 2000er Rohren angeschaut. Das scheint doch das passendere Rohr für "unter dem Teich" zu sein, vor allem was die Dichtung und deren Ausführung angeht (die Last unter einer Betonplatte ist ja eher zu vernachlässigen). 
An den oben liegenden und entsprechend zugänglichen Stellen werde ich dann auf die Standard-Rohre wechseln. Habe auch noch spezielle Rohrkupplungen ausfindig gemacht (für ganz Ängstliche), einfach im Google mal "Funke VPC-Rohrkupplung 100 - 1000" eingeben. Die werde ich bei den 2000er Rohren aber wohl nicht benötigen.


----------



## karlethecat (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

So, und schon wieder ein paar Fragen: 
- Bodenablauf: 110er ist klar. Aber muss ich da noch was beachten? Taugen da BA für ca. 17 EUR? Passt eigentlich die Muffe der KG-Rohre in den BA, oder muss da geklebt werden 
- Flansche zur Folien/Mauerdurchführung: OK, auch hier nehme ich für den Skimmer 110er. Und dann geht es entsprechend, wie auch beim BA, mit kleinen Winkelstücken in die richtige Richtung ... passt auch hier das KG-Rohr gleich drauf oder muss man kleben? 
- Rückleitungen von der(den) Pumpe(n) kommend: Welcher Durchmesser? 63er dachte ich mal. Und dann mit den passenden Muffen durch die Mauer/Foilie. Rückleitungen dann mit dem grauen PVC-Rohr. 

Sorry für die Fragen. Eventuell bestelle ich mir erst mal die Einzelteile (BA und Flansche) und schaue mir die an (hatte so was noch nie in den Händen, darum habe ich keine Vorstellung wie das verwendet wird), würde aber gerne auch gleich das 2000er KG-Rohr bestellen ... denn am Wochenende schaut auch schon mal der Baggerfahrer meines Vertrauens vorbei. Wenn es im November nochmals trockener wird geht es dann schon los.


----------



## karlethecat (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Nun zum __ Filtersystem - ich dachte mir ja folgendes System aus: 1x BA, 1x Skimmer -> Ultrasieve -> Reihenfilter (4 Kammern). Jetzt bin ich aber an dem Punkt angelangt wo mir das nicht mehr so ganz klar ist. Der US hat zwei 110er Eingänge (oder auch drei), jedoch immer nur Ausgänge für Pumpen. D.h. das passt so nicht zusammen, weil ich die Pumpe ja eigentlich hinter der letzten Kammer des Reihenfilters haben möchte. 
Was wäre hier nun die beste Möglichlichkeit (Trommelfilter etc. möchte ich mal ausschließen)? Doch ein Reihenvortex? Oder eine erste Kammer abmauern und mit Sifi ausstatten? ? 

Ach ja, der Teich wird mal ca. 25m³ haben, Koibesatz natürlich geplant, aber in Maßen (nicht in Massen). 

Danke schon mal an alle die sich durch meine Fragen quälen ...


----------



## karlethecat (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hab's gefunden was ich gesucht hatte: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showpost.php?p=224451 

Das ist echt blöde so, bitte um Denkanstöße was ich machen soll  ...


----------



## Zacky (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*



karlethecat schrieb:


> - Bodenablauf: 110er ist klar. Aber muss ich da noch was beachten? Taugen da BA für ca. 17 EUR? Passt eigentlich die Muffe der KG-Rohre in den BA, oder muss da geklebt werden
> *- die Muffe vom KG passt nicht auf den Anschluß vom BA - hier wird zuerst ein Stück KG in den BA bzw. in den Anschluß geklebt und dann setzt du alle weiteren Rohre mit Muffe auf - wichtig dabei die Fließrichtung zu beachten, daher erst KG ohne Muffe, dann weiter mit Muffenanschluß*
> 
> - Flansche zur Folien/Mauerdurchführung: OK, auch hier nehme ich für den Skimmer 110er. Und dann geht es entsprechend, wie auch beim BA, mit kleinen Winkelstücken in die richtige Richtung
> ...



*das soweit von mir...*


----------



## Zacky (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*



karlethecat schrieb:


> Nun zum __ Filtersystem - ich dachte mir ja folgendes System aus: 1x BA, 1x Skimmer -> Ultrasieve -> Reihenfilter (4 Kammern). Der US hat nur Ausgänge für Pumpen. D.h. das passt so nicht zusammen, weil ich die Pumpe ja eigentlich hinter der letzten Kammer des Reihenfilters haben möchte.
> Oder eine erste Kammer abmauern und mit Sifi ausstatten? ?
> 
> Ach ja, der Teich wird mal ca. 25m³ haben, Koibesatz natürlich geplant, aber in Maßen (nicht in Massen).
> .



Ich habe mal deinen Text gekürzt. Das stimmt, der US III ist für Halbschwerkraft, also geht er so nicht. Dann bleibt nur Vortex oder Siebpatrone. Vortex finde ich nicht effektiv, so dass ich Dir zur Siebpatrone raten würde. Eine gemauerte Kammer für die Vorfilterung durch Siebpatrone ist gut, aber auch aufwändig. Eine Regentonne reicht hierfür durchaus auch. In die Regentonne dann entsprechend 2 x 110er Anschlüsse / Folienflansche und eine vernünftige Sipa. Je nach Durchflussmenge eine Sipa mit 2 x 110er Ausgang.


----------



## DbSam (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Marc,


bevor ich mich auf Tour begebe, zu Deiner Frage, wie man den Bodenablauf an die KG2000er bekommt. (siehe auch Zacky weiter oben, der war etwas schneller)
Dieses Zwischenstück sollte natürlich so kurz wie möglich sein und nur als 'Distanzring' dienen. - Ordentlich verleimen (also den Bodenablauf mit dem 'Distanzring').

Zu den Rohren selber: Ansonsten ist das immer ein kleiner Glaubenskrieg, ob nun 'orange' ( auch rot/braun genannt) oder 'grün'. Persönlich bin ich da (bei den Rohren) eher ein 'Grün'ling.

Zum 17€ BA kann ich nichts sagen, außer: Hhhmmm, erst 'grün' verlegen und dann evtl. eine 'Schwachstelle' einbauen. Schau Dir die Dinger an...
Das Problem beim BA ist eigentlich immer die Dichtigkeit BA - Folie. Dort muss auch ordentlich/sorgfältig geklebt und gearbeitet werden. Kleben mit Innotec adheseal.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## karlethecat (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Carsten, 

danke für deine Antwort. Wäre es unverschämt dich zu bitten mir eine PN zu schicken welchen BA du nehmen würdest (Shop, egal, wie du willst)? Ich denke hier sollte man keine Werbung machen. Denn klar, ein 17 EUR BA scheint mir nicht das Dollste zu sein (darum fragte ich ja auch), jetzt aber einfach einen teureren kaufen ist ja auch so ne Sache, wenn's dumm läuft bekomme ich der 17er für 40€ :-( 

Hab' in der Zwischenzeit viel über Filter hier im Forum gelesen und musste feststellen dass viele andere sich genau so dumm anstellen bzw. angestellt haben wie ich. Die Informationsflut verwirrt einen da schon ein wenig. Fakt ist für mich: Ultrasieve in Schwerkraft wie ich es mir vorstelle macht keinen Sinn! Die anschließenden Biokammern deutlich über die Wasserlinie stellen möchte ich aber auch nicht! 

_Also_: Trommelfilter! Dahinter dann eine (oder zwei?) Biokammern. Und dann per Pumpe(n) raus in die Kreisströmung und in die Pflanzzonen. Was denkt ihr? 

Wegen Trommelfilter: Könnte mich da bitte auch jemand per PN auf die richtige Spur setzen? Möchte nämlich keinen Schrott kaufen ...


----------



## DbSam (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Marc,

ich kann mich leider erst wieder am Donnerstagabend mit Dir in Verbindung setzen, denn ich bin dienstlich unterwegs. Vielleicht hat bis dahin auch noch jemand einen Tipp für Dich.


Gruß Carsten
der schon wieder mal 2 Stunden später als geplant losfährt....   
Naja, da bin ich halt erst gegen 2 im Hotel. :?


----------



## Joerg (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Marc,
einmal mehr überlegen und sich Ratschläge von denen holen, die schon Fehler gemacht haben ist meist günstiger.

Bei den BA gibt es schon Unterschiede. Such dir z.B. bei Koi Discount den besseren raus und vergleiche dann die Preise von denen.

Bei deiner Teichgröße ginge auch noch ein VF oder eine SIPA wie sie Zacky im Einsatz hat.. Der VF hat zwar einen permanenten Verbrauch aber gute Ergebnisse.
Ganz auf Schwerkraft zu bleiben ist schon mal ein guter Entschluss. 

Das mit den TF können wir auch hier ganz gut diskutieren. Such mal Anbieter und was du an Budget hast.


----------



## karlethecat (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo zusammen, 

BA's: 
Bei Koi Discount gibt es auch nur 3 Typen. Und von denen kann es nur einer sein, der sieht jedoch auch nicht so viel anders aus ... :?

Trommelfilter: 
Ich habe da mal ein wenig gegoogelt; nach oben scheinen ja keine Grenzen zu sein. Wobei der Teich aktuell halt mal nur 25m³ haben wird, eventuell werden's auch 30, aber dann ist Schluss. D.h. ich befinde mich da wohl eher im Einstiegsbereich für diese Technik. Nun konkret: habe da den Inazuma ITF-30 sowie den Ammerland ATF 300 entdeckt. Wobei bei Letzterem wohl noch keine Pumpe und Steuerung dabei ist, das muss ich noch klären. D.h. der wäre mir fast schon wieder zu teuer ... Der Inazuma sieht vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ja schon mal ganz gut aus, aber wie gesagt, Erfahrungswerte und Tipps wären mir hier sehr willkommen ...


----------



## Zacky (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Marc.

Zum Thema Bodenablauf kannst du den hier durchaus nehmen. Der ist gängige Praxis beim Teichbau. Das Wichtigste und Entscheidende ist die Abdichtung an der Folie und dass das KG-Rohr ordentlich eingeklebt ist. Das KG-Rohr mit Tangit einkleben und zusätzlich (nach Trocknungsphase) die Klebestelle mit Innotec abziehen. Das Prinzip der doppelten Sicherheit, wobei Tangit eigentlich schon bombenfest klebt.

Ich habe zwar (noch) keinen Trommelfilter, aber bei den Inazuma kommt da nicht auch noch die Pumpe dazu!? Mein Händler des Vertrauens aus der Region hier, verbaut auch Inazuma-TF und erklärte letztens, dass dort die Blue-eco-Pumpen eingebaut werden. Die kosten ja auch nochmal richtig Geld. 

Aber sicher ist ein Trommler der Mercedes unter den Vorfilterungen.


----------



## karlethecat (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Zacky, schau mal hier. Scheint mit Pumpe zu sein ... fragen werde ich natürlich trotzdem mal. Warte nun aber noch auf eventuelle Hinweise anderer "Trommel-User".


----------



## stony25 (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*



Zacky schrieb:


> Hallo Marc.
> 
> Das Wichtigste und Entscheidende ist die Abdichtung an der Folie und dass das KG-Rohr ordentlich eingeklebt ist. Das KG-Rohr mit Tangit einkleben und zusätzlich (nach Trocknungsphase) die Klebestelle mit Innotec abziehen. Das Prinzip der doppelten Sicherheit, wobei Tangit eigentlich schon bombenfest klebt.


.

für das kurze Stück Kg Rohr, nicht die grünen verwenden sondern die Orangen (grün=PP klebt nicht).
Vor dem Einkleben, mit Tangit PVC-U/C/ABS-Reiniger KG Rohr und BA reinigen/anlösen.


Grüße,Andi


----------



## Joerg (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Marc,
die günstigen fangen bei KD ab 1500€ an(hab nur den großen gefunden) und haben dann meist keine Spülpumpe und Steuerung.
Es gibt einige, die den Hauswasseranschluss zum spülen nehmen. Der reicht normalerweise.
Bei der Steuerung kann man relativ viel ausgeben, wenn man was zum spielen haben will. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich mal zu Jürgen bei dir um die Ecke fahren.
Der ist sehr nett, muss dir nicht unbedingt was verkaufen hat aber den Überblick was am Markt los ist.
Er berät dich sicher auch neutral, wenn du ihn aufsuchst.
Sein Teich gibt dir sicher einige weitere Anregungen.


----------



## Zacky (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Marc.

Habe mir mal den Link angeschaut und es sieht so aus, als wäre eine Pumpe bei. Aber wenn du magst, kann ich mal meinen Händler (der auch Teichbauer ist) zu den TF und dem drum herum befragen. Mal sehen, was er mir dazu sagt. Nun gut, er ist natürlich Händler, aber fragen könnt ich ihn ja mal!?


----------



## karlethecat (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Zacky, 
ja, bitte höre dich doch mal um. Da ich neu in der Materie bin habe ich natürlich auch noch keine Kontakte um halbwegs neutrale Meinungen einzuholen ... und 3000€ für ein "Forschungsprojekt" auszugeben ist mir nicht so ganz recht.


----------



## Sebbl (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hey hey,

also wegen dem Trommelfilter würd ich dir noch volkstrommler.de mal empfehlen. Hab zwar selbst keinen von denen hab aber schon gutes über die gehört. 
Oder dann eben noch der Selbstbau, ist aber technisch schon recht anspruchsvoll. Gibts hier im Forum auch einige Themen dazu. 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Zacky (14. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Marc.

Habe heute kurz mit dem Händler hier gesprochen. Also der Verkäufer, der aus dem Link von Dir, ist so wohl der Einzige hier in Deutschland der die Inazuma-Trommler vertreibt. Er verbaut diese Technik jetzt schon seit einger Zeit und kann sie empfehlen. Allerdings ist er der Überzeugung, dass der Trommler mit einer Blue-Eco Pumpe betrieben werden sollte. Alles Andere sei wohl Murks.  Die Frage die aufgekommen ist, ob nun mit oder ohne Biostufe. Laut deinem Link war der TF ja ohne Biostufe. Das geht sicherlich, aber welche Biostufe du noch wie machen willst, sollte dann seiner Meinung nach mit Kaldness bestückt werden. Es gibt wohl auch was Neues am Markt, was der TF-Händler wohl auch vertreibt. Allerdings sind wir soweit nicht gekommen, da noch echte Kunden ins Haus kamen. :?

Das Teurerste an den Teilen sind wohl meistens die Spülpumpen und die Steuerungsmodule, da die häufig nicht dabei sind.

Er sagte mir, dass Du ihn auch gerne anrufen kannst, wenn du noch Fragen hast. Auch kannst Du über ihn das Teil bestellen und es wird trotz allem direkt an deine Anschrift geliefert. Inwieweit da Preis-technisch was machbar ist, wollte er mir so genau nicht sagen, aber es ginge evtl. noch was. Mehr kann ich dazu jetzt erst einmal nicht sagen, da die Zeit leider nicht ausreichte, aber ich halte meine Ohren offen und werde bei Zeiten mich auch noch weiter erkundigen.

Die Volkstrommler "KC-Serie" ist aber teils noch billiger, aber von Trommlern habe ich nun gar keine Ahnung. 

Wenn du die Nummer oder Web-Adresse haben magst, dann melde Dich einfach per PN.


----------



## karlethecat (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

So, hier mal in diesem Jahr die ersten Bilder ... jetzt geht es richtig los 

Filterkammer/Technik: 
 

Fast fertig ...


----------



## muh.gp (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Aber Hallo! Das ist mal ein Loch... 

Da hast Du Dir gegenüber mir schon einen gewichtigen Vorsprung erarbeitet. Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht! Berichte ausführlich, sicher kann ich mir bei Dir noch den ein oder anderen Kniff abschauen. Von der Größe sind unsere Projekte ja fast identisch. Allerdings passt bei mir kein Bagger in den Garten... 

Na dann, weiter erfolgreiche Erd- und Bauarbeiten!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## karlethecat (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

So, Aushub ist fertig. Nächste Woche kommt eine Fuhre Hohlblocksteine, Stahl, Kies und Zement. Dann wird die Tiefenzone geformt und mit der Filterkammer angefangen ... Leider habe ich keinen Aushub hier behalten können, zu viel Gestein, weil sich damit nicht sauber verfüllen lässt. Muss nun auf Schotter bzw. anderes Verfüllmaterial umsteigen  Und das muss auch erst mal wieder bestellt werden.


----------



## karlethecat (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Gestern habe ich angefangen die Tiefenzone zu formen. Da der Untergrund eigentlich fast nur aus Felsplatten besteht war ein sauberes Ausgraben unmöglich und ich muss nun mit Beton entsprechend die Unebenheiten ausgleichen bevor die erste Reihe Steine gesetzt wird. Sobald die erste Reihe gesetzt ist bohre ich noch Löcher durch den neuen, noch nicht ausgehärteten, Beton und in die darunterliegende Felsplatten. Da rein kommt dann der Bewehrungsstahl.


----------



## karlethecat (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Mal wieder ein kurzes Update, habe heute und gestern mit meiner Frau kräftig Beton gemischt und Steine verfüllt ... ich denke den äußeren Bereich sowie die Filterkammer werde ich komplett hochziehen und mir eine Betonpumpe kommen lassen (Mischer mit eingebauter Pumpe) 

gestern Vormittag:  
gestern Nachmittag:  
und heute Vormittag:


----------



## zAiMoN (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Marc,

Verstehe nicht warum so gemauert wurde, habe das letztens im Koi Kurier auch gesehen noch dazu bei einem rieeeesen teich 
 Kreuzfuge bzw. Ohne "Versatz" ist doch das schlimmste was man machen kann??

wünsche weiterhin gutes gelingen !!

Achja welche Breite haben die von dir verwendeten Steine?


----------



## karlethecat (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Simon, 
ich gebe doch nur die Form für den Teich vor mit den Steinen, wenn die von hinten verfüllt und verdichtet sind und von innen Wasser drückt, was soll denn da passieren? Die Steine haben übrigens 17,5cm! Es soll doch ein Koi-Teich geben, und kein Atom-Bunker  
Der "Versatz" wie du schreibst kommt jetzt erst ab der vierten Reihe; denn warum soll man sich abmühen wenn es nicht erforderlich ist. Genau so sehe ich es mit dem Einschalen der Fugen in den Rundungen, warum abmühen, das sieht in 2m Tiefe niemand mehr von außen wenn die unsauber sind ...


----------



## karlethecat (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo zusammen, 
da bei uns heute das Wetter total besch... ist kann ich ja ein wenig schreiben wie es weitergehen soll ... 

Gestern habe ich noch ein wenig den "Arbeitsraum" mit Recycle-Material verfüllt (da kostet eine Tone bei uns 1 (in Worten "ein") Euro. Leider gehen auf meinen Hänger immer nur 600 kg ... 

Durchgänge für BA und Skimmer (Durchgang für 2x BA auf Bild markiert): Ich werde die Rohre (KG2000) erst ganz zum Schluss verlegen, die BA und andere Komponenten die geschweißt werden müssen kann ich vorher auch nicht einbauen weil die der Folien-Schweißer selbst mitbringt (ist wohl Bedingung wegen Gewährleistung). Alle anderen Mauer-Durchgänge werden mit 125er HT-Rohr ausgeführt, die Rohre und entsprechenden Teile werden erst ganz zum Schluss eingeführt und verlegt werden. 125er auch deshalb damit die Rohre nicht im beton hart fixiert sind und sich noch etwas "bewegen" können (Zug von der verschweißten Folie z.B. wenn diese sich setzt oder bewegt). 

Auf dem Bild unten ist zu sehen wo der Pflanzenfilter entstehen soll: es wird innen und außen hochgemauert und dadurch ein ca. 70cm breiter "Graben" entstehen, Tiefe ca. 60cm. Dieser wird auf der einen Seite mir gefiltertem Wasser versorgt (strömt ohne Pumpe ein), auf der anderen Seite wo er zum Teich mündet wird eine Pumpe über die im Bild angedeutete "2. Ebene" das Wasser aus dem Pflanzenfilter hinaus drücken. Der Pflanzenfilter bekommt zudem einen eigenen BA, dieser mündet über einen Zugschieber direkt im Abwasser. So kann der Pflanzenfilter immer mal wieder vom Schmodder und Dreck frei gespült werden. 

Die 2. Ebene (Bild) wird ca. 1m Tiefe bekommen, es werden da also keine Pflanzen wachsen können. Über diese Ebene wird der Teich dann ein wenig modelliert, weil wir keinen eckigen Teich wollen sondern etwas Geschwungenes. Ähnlich wie bei Zacky. Eventuell wird es dennoch irgend wo eine Flachwasserzone geben (auch hier ist Zacky unser Vorbild), vielleicht zur Terrasse hin ... 

Die Filteranlage selbst wird recht einfach aufgebaut sein: 1. Trommelfilter, 2. Filter mit __ Hel-X oder was es sonst so feines gibt, 3. Pumpenkammer ... dann geht es schon wieder in die Kreisströmung raus. Dennoch wird der gesamte Filterraum ca. 2,50, x 2m groß werden. Man weiß ja nie was kommt. Ach ja, es wird auch für Sommer-/Winterbetrieb verschiedene Einströmöffnungen geben (im Winter nur in der Tiefenzone).


----------



## karlethecat (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

So, hier mal ein kleines Update zum Fortschritt ... 

Panoramabild, vor ein paar Tagen (wichtig die beiden rot markierten "Werkzeuge"): 
 
Links entsteht der Pflanzenfilter, wird aber nicht so tief wie es momentan ist ... mein Baggerfahrer war da etwas schnell beim Graben 

Heute haben wir dann ein wenig geschummelt und den Betonmisch-Vorgang abgekürzt: 
 

So schaut es momentan aus: 
 
Rot markiert die Löcher für die Kernbohrungen, gelb die Bereiche wo sich Bewehrungsstahl befindet (muss ja nicht durchbohrt werden): 1x Auslass Pflanzenfilter (kommt eine Pumpe dahinter), 2x "linksseitig" für Auslass Pumpe + Überlauf/Reserve, 2x "rechtsseitig" für Skimmer + Reserve

Der Filterraum: 
 

Wenn ich etwas hochrechne gehe ich davon aus dass ich zwischen 35 und 40 m³ reinbekomme ...


----------



## Zacky (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hi Marc.

Da hat sich richtig was getan.  Und schön zu sehen, dass du die Ecken abrundest (hinten die eingeschalten Ecken). Wie machst du später den Teichboden? Mit Sand oder aus Beton?


----------



## karlethecat (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Zacky, 

ja, sofern es uns möglich war haben ich wir getan ... 
Die Grundflächen (Teichboden, Pflanzenfilter und Zwischenbereich) wollte ich, sobald die Rohre für die drei BA verlegt sind, mit Mineralbeton anfüllen und verdichten. Kein Betonboden.


----------



## karlethecat (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

So, kurzes Update vor dem Urlaub ... kann leider eine Woche nix weitermachen: 
- fast alle Steine der letzten Reihe sitzen und sind 2/3 gefüllt
- erste Reihe Steine Filterraum sitzt
- es kommt noch ein 5cm Ringanker (ich weiß es heißt anders aber fällt mir nicht ein) drauf, am Pflanzenfilter etwas tiefer, da wird die Folie über der Mauer verschweißt


----------



## karlethecat (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

So, auch wir haben unseren Urlaub wegen Sch...wetter vorzeitig beendet ... und gleich gestern habe ich am Filterraum weitergearbeitet. 

Ziemlich viel Aufwand die Rohre einzuschalen: 
 
rot: Zugang ins Haus
grün: 1x Zisterne (Notüberlauf Filterraum) und 1x Abwasser

Heute dann die nächste Reihe: 
  
grün/rot: "Bodenablauf"/Spülung Pflanzenfilter

Der Teich selbst hat nun auch alle Steine sitzen:


----------



## muh.gp (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Leidensgenosse!

Auch ich bin seit Donnerstag wieder am Teich. Drei "geschenkte" Tage, die mich richtig voran gebracht haben.

Weiter viel Spaß beim Bau!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## karlethecat (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

So, heute ist leider Feiertag (und das auch noch bei schönem Wetter!). Auch Material habe ich keines mehr, kommt morgen ... 

Filterraum ist fast fertig: 
 

Bin noch am Überlegen wie ich die Rundungen einschale für den Ringanker ... denke mit diesem biegbaren dünnen Holz das man für Schrankrückwände etc. verwendet. Wenn jemand eine bessere Idee hat, nur her damit. 

Wenn es heute Abend nicht regnet und etwas dunkler ist werde ich auch gleich das Teil mal ausnivilieren. Habe da so ein schickes grünes Laser-Ding das sich selbst niviliert und eine rote Laserlinie wirft (leider halt nur wenn es nicht zu hell ist, ist eher für Inhouse) ...


----------



## Zacky (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hi Marc.

Die Rückwände von Schrankwänden sind ja meist nur aus Presspappe. Die weicht auf und wird nicht gut halten. Eine Idee wären noch die dünnen Sperrholzplatten als Schalung oder aber du stellst eine Schalsteinreihe hoch und schneidest auf der "Rückseite" die Nut und Feder großzügig ab und schalst nach vorne hin noch mit Brettern ein, so dass sie in die Ecke bekommst. Dann wieder mit Beton aufgefüllt. Die Diagonal-Ecke muss ja nicht bist nach oben gehen, sondern kann ja vielleicht 1 oder 2 Reihen unterhalb der Wasserlinie aufhören, so kannst du später da noch den einen oder anderen Pflanztopf draufstellen.


----------



## Olli.P (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hi,

wenn die Rückwände einseitig glatt (beschichtet) sind, geht das schon. Und wenn du den Beton ordentlich ab rüttelst wird der glatt wie ein Kinderpo. 

Solche Hartfaserplatten haben wir früher auf dem Bau auch immer für Sichtbeton genommen! Das hat immer sehr gut geklappt! 

Der Beton sollte nur nicht zu flüssig sein.


----------



## karlethecat (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

OK, danke euch. 

Ich werde morgen mal schauen beim Baustoffhändler oder Baumarkt (es soll ja mal wieder regnen) was es gibt. Wird sowieso nicht "am Stück" gemacht, sondern immer ein paar Meter, auch mangels großer Schraubzwingen. Auch glatt muss es nicht so sein, sieht später eh keiner mehr. 

Eventuell gehen auch dünnere MDF-Platten ... mal sehen.


----------



## karlethecat (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Auch hier geht es langsam weiter. "Langsam" weil bedingt durch das Fehlen großer Schraubzwingen nicht so viel auf einmal gemacht werden kann wie das Wetter es zulassen würde ... 

Stand Anfang der Woche: 
 

Der Ringanker vom Filterraum wird nach und nach fertig: 
    

Stand von soeben: 
 

Heute kommen nun die Rundungen, so weit Schraubzwingen und "Einschalhilfe" reichen ...


----------



## karlethecat (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Gestern und heute wurde bei dem (zu) schönen Wetter wieder etwas gemacht: 

Eingeschalt und betoniert: 
 

Ausgeschalt und Kernlöcher gebohrt: 
 

Vollständig isoliert und Drainagefolie verlegt, Arbeitsraum leicht verfüllt, 
dann wieder eingeschalt und betoniert: 
  ... ab sofort nutze ich übrigens die Isolierung als äußere Schalung


----------



## Superdad (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Sieht ja schon richtig gut aus. Hast ja schon eine Menge Arbeit investiert.

Zwei Fragen hätte ich da mal:
1. Was hast du zum "verputzen" der Innenwände genommen?
2. Was hast du für Beton und Pumpe bezahlt?

Ansonsten tolle Arbeit!


----------



## karlethecat (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Zu den Fragen: 
1. Das ist Knauf "UP 210"
2. Wir hatten ja die Bodenplatte des Filterraums (ca. 1,6 m³) sowie 3-4 Reihen Steine zu füllen. Etwas mehr als 500 EUR (das war ein Mischwagen mit integrierter Pumpe). Und das für 3,5m³ oder so. 

Aber: Bei dir lohnt sich das bestimmt nicht, mehr als 3 Reihen sollte man sowieso nicht auf einmal verfüllen. Der Druck, auch wenn ganz wenig gefördert wird, ist enorm groß und der Beton kommt "schlagartig" runtergefallen durch das lange Rohr. Da muss man aufpassen dass es einen nicht von der Leiter haut. Und wenn ein Stein reißt oder sich was verschiebt hast du ein riesen Problem. Ich hätte, wenn die Bodenplatte nicht gewesen wäre, definitiv keine Pumpe bestellt.


----------



## karlethecat (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Die letzten 2 Tage habe ich es ruhiger angehen lassen, weil noch zusätzlich Handwerker im Haus sind ... war "Bedingung" für den Teichbau seitens meiner Frau 

Dennoch ein bisschen was getan: 
  Ringanker fertig eingeschalt und betoniert ...

Der innere Ringanker zum Pflanzenfilter hin kommt ca. 2-3 cm tiefer weil die Folie darüber komplett verschweißt wird, so kann ich ihn mit Ufermatte versehen und "bepflanzen". Möchte da später keine Steine oder sonst was drauf haben. 

Am Teichboden kann man auch erkennen dass ich versuche etwas tiefer mit den beiden BA zu kommen um nicht so viel Mineralbeton reinfüllen zu müssen. Ist beinahe alles Fels, d.h. Hilti lässt grüßen 

  Filterraum verputzt und ausgewaschen

  Ein Blick hinter die Kulissen, leider muss ich beinahe alles in Big-Bags kommen lassen, möchte die Wiese des Nachbars (und ihn) nicht überstrapazieren ...


----------



## karlethecat (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Die letzten drei Tage ging es wieder etwas vorwärts, ... 

  Bodenabläufe abgeholt.

  Bodenabläufe eingebaut.

  Teichboden wurde verfüllt und   verdichtet. 

  danach gesandet


----------



## karlethecat (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

... und dann noch ein wenig verputzt:


----------



## Doc (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht!


----------



## karlethecat (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Möchte nicht nerven, aber mir haben Bilder die letzten Monate enorm geholfen ein bisschen was zu verstehen und haben mich motiviert auch was zu tun ... 

Der Filtergraben im Rohbau, BA wurde schon eingebaut: 
 

Verdichtet wurde dort natürlich auch: 
 

Und dann noch der erste grobe Putz, das war ein Sch... ist halt ziemlich eckig wegen den Schalungssteinen: 
 

Zum Filtergaben noch was: Das Wasserniveau im Graben sinkt nach Außen hin, sprich außen ist höher angefüllt als innen zum BA hin. Zudem kommt ein Edelstahl-Lochblech über 2/3 der Fläche rein um für den BA eine entsprechende Ansaugzone zu haben und diesen zu schützen. Der BA wird nur zur Spülung eingesetzt, im Normalbetrieb hat er keine Funktion. Der Filtergraben wird mit gefiltertem Wasser versorgt, an seinem Ende sitzt eine Pumpe ...


----------



## karlethecat (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Und wieder ein paar Bilder ... Leider geht es zäh voran, es sind viele Dinge zu tun die mit Folie, Wasser und Filter nix zu tun haben, und dennoch auch erledigt sein wollen (zusätzlich zu einem kleinen Haus-/Zimmerumbau). Diese Dinge bin ich nun angegangen, da der Folienleger übrigens noch gar keinen Termin genannt hat  und der Trommelfilter erst Mitte September fertig gebaut sein wird ("Spezialanfertigung" von Lavair) . 

So sah es vor ca. 3 Wochen noch aus: 
 

Es wurde noch das Zulaufrohr zum Pflanzenfilter verlegt sowie der Arbeitsraum weiter zugeschüttet: 
     

Der Filterraum wurde gefliest, Stromleitungen um den Teich rum wurden verlegt. Auch eine Verbindung zum Hauswassernetz (über 2. Wasseruhr) sowie Vorbereitungen für die Zisternenpumpe sind im Gange: 
   

Auch konnte ich schon die Terrasse weiter herrichten und Steine legen:
   

Nächste Woche werde ich die Überdachung des Filterraums wohl in Angriff nehmen: Geplant ist ca. 1/2m des Teiches sowie 1/2m des Filterraums fest zu überdachen (d.h. mit Bankirai- oder ähnlichen Brettern) sowie 2 Deckel zum Öffnen zu haben. 

Wie ich die restliche sichtbare Außenwand gestalten werde, da habe ich noch keine konkrete Idee. Ich schwanke zwischen Putz und Klinkersteinen. Ideen jederzeit willkommen! :?


----------



## Zacky (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hi Marc.

Sieht doch richtig gut aus! Weiß gar nicht, was Du hast!? Hast Du den Boden in deiner Filterkammer echt gefliest!? ...der Hammer ~ nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde!  Das Pflaster gefällt mir auch gut. 

Wie soll denn die Abdeckung der Mauer sein / werden? Holz? Wenn Klinker an die Wände sollten, würde ich die Abdeckung vielleicht auch gleich mit einklinkern.


----------



## karlethecat (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Zacky, 

die Fliesen habe ich über 10 Jahre lang im Keller vom einen Eck ins andere Eck geschoben; jetzt haben die auch endlich Verwendung gefunden  Denke ist auch deutlich besser so zu reinigen. 

Zum Thema "Abdeckung Mauer" bin ich auch noch nicht sicher, weil der Teich ja rundlich ist und da manche schönen Möglichkeiten sehr aufwendig werden würden, z.B. alles was mit größeren Platten ausgeführt wird (Zuschnitt nur direkt vor Ort möglich)  

Ich möchte aber bis zum Winter die Mauer "zu" haben, wenigstens oben ...


----------



## muh.gp (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Marc,

Schau mal bei Mandy (Moonlight) in ihren Bau-Thread. Auf der vorletzten Seite gibt es ihre Variante zur Mauerabdeckung. Auch sehr schön!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## einfachichKO (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Marc,

das ist ja ein Wahnsinnsprojekt was Du da gestartet hast...der Hammer 

Grüße,
Horst


----------



## karlethecat (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

... danke Horst, mittlerweile würde ich aber ein wenig größer bauen, d.h. die Rundung zum Garten hin weiter ausladend. Meine Frau hätte da aber wohl nicht mitgemacht


----------



## einfachichKO (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

was nicht ist kann ja noch werden...

...im nächten Jahr...


----------



## karlethecat (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Die letzten zwei Tage ging es wieder etwas weiter ... Frank von Lifra war da um die PE-Folie einzuschweißen (kann man übrigens nur empfehlen, den Frank, obwohl er Weizenbier nicht so mag )

Hier der Ablauf im Zeitraffer: 

Zuschneiden und fixieren der Wände:
   

Die Schweiß-Maschine macht einen Großteil der Nähte: 
 

Auch Handarbeit ist gefragt: 
 

Der Teich ist fertig, es fängt an zu regnen. Aber zum Glück ist der Grill schon heiß: 
 

Der Pflanzenfilter wird fertiggestellt: 
 

Schweißen des Bodens der Biotonne sowie Ein- und Ausgänge: 
 

Fertige Biotonne, tangentialer Einlauf: 
 

Die Pumpenkammer:


----------



## karlethecat (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

... außer Frank und seinen Jungs Getränke und Kaffee zu richten habe ich heute auch was getan: 

Zwei Zugschieber wurden fertiggestellt: 
 

... und der Ablauf (zum Spülen) für den Pflanzenfilter wurde verrohrt:


----------



## karlethecat (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

So, wenig spektakulär aber zeitaufwendig geht es weiter ... 

Die beiden Eingänge der BA's wurden mit Zugschiebern versehen und in Höhe der Trommelfiltereinläufe gebracht: 
 

Das Abwasserrohr wurde verlegt, links geht es zum nächsten Bild, rechts wird der Trommelfilter seinen Abfall entsorgen, und der kleine Schlauch ist eine Notlösung damit ich weiter Wasser aus der Zisterne Pumpen kann: 
 

Hier wird es etwas komplizierter - 1) Überlauf Teich (justierbar über das obere T-Stück) - 2) Zulauf zum Teich (geht auf 5 Pumpenkammer/Rohrpumpe) - 3) Pflanzenfilter-Spülrohr - 4) Zulauf zum Pflanzenfilter (kommt von 6): 
  

Sobald ich für den Pflanzenfilter und die Biotonne entsprechende Edelstahl-Lochbleche habe (im Pflanzenfilter soll die Pumpe und der Zulauf vom Substrat getrennt werden und in der Biotonne darf ja das __ Hel-X nicht raus) werde ich den Teich füllen und ohne TF in Betrieb nehmen. Hoffentlich ist es dann immer noch so warm, man soll (kann?) ja einen PE-Teich 1/2 Meter füllen und das Wasser schön warm werden lassen damit sich die PE-Folie besser glättet. Wenn ich den Teich gleich fülle bleibt die Folie starrer.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hey marc,

Da hat unser frank ja wieder mal saubere arbeit geleistet 

Sieht prima aus 

Aber wieso sind deine rohre grün? Ich hab noch nie grüne rohre gesehen 

Mandy


----------



## karlethecat (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Mandy, 

ich hab' die Farbe ganz gern. Nein im Ernst, grüne Rohre sind ja eigentlich hochwertiger und robuster. Bei den roten Rohren vom Baumarkt kannst du auch gerne mal an irgend welchen China-Schrott hinlaufen. Und das wollte ich vermeiden. Im preislichen Vergleich liege ich da im Promille-Bereich was die Mehrung angeht; da wollte ich einfach kein Risiko eingehen ... 

Ach ja, der Frank: Einfach zur zu empfehlen!


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Ändert nüscht an der tatsache,dass ich grüne rohre noch nie gesehen gabe. . .weder im netz noch im handel.
Erzähl mal mehr darüber und wo hast du die her?

Mandy


----------



## meinereiner (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Mandy,

google mal nach KG 2000.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## karlethecat (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Mandy, 

die sind vom Baustoffhändler (nicht Baumarkt). Hat eigentlich jeder Baustoffhändler. Sind im Straßenbau usw. anscheinend auch in vielen Gegenden Pflicht geworden (habe ich mal gehört). Denke man sollte das jedoch nicht überbewerten. Der Mehrpreis für die Rohre macht an meinem Projekt jedenfalls prozentual nicht wirklich viel aus, darum habe ich einfach das meiner Meinung nach "bessere" Rohr genommen. 
Wobei ich sagen muss dass sich die Rohre wirklich sehr gut verlegen (also verbinden) lassen, das liegt wohl an der etwas anderen Dichtung (http://www.kg2000.de/index.php?idtop=4&artikel=4).


----------



## einfachichKO (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Sorry für die Zwischenfrage...ist das ein Profi Schweissgerät für die Folie?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/122200&d=1374687057

Ich habe mich mal selbst im Folien schweissen versucht, aber das Ergebnis war, um es gelinde auszudrücken, nicht das, was ich  mir erhofft hab...


----------



## Zacky (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

@-Horst - Ja, das ist ein Profigerät, aber ich glaube mehr für die PE-Folie - nicht unbedingt für PVC.Folie...bin mir da aber nicht sicher, ob das nicht sogar eine Kombi ist...die PVC-Folie wird häufig mit Flüssigkleber/Schweißmittel und einem Heißluftfön verschweißt...für PVC-Folie nutzt man meistens Heißluftfön-Geräte von "Leister"...einfach mal g**gle fragen...die Teile kosten reichlich...


----------



## einfachichKO (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

hab ich mir schon fast gedacht sowas, meine Übungsversuche an PVC Folienreste waren mit einem normalen Heissluftgerät aus dem Baumarkt jedenfalls allesamt für die Tonne...

Deine Anlage sieht bis jetzt richtig gut aus...weiter so...


----------



## karlethecat (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Horst, 

danke für die Lorbeeren. "Abgerechnet" wird zum Schluss, mal sehen ob es auch "gut" läuft. Gebe mir jedenfalls Mühe, vor allem aber muss ich meine Ungeduld zügeln. Könnte immer mal wieder Wahnsinnig werden wenn man auf Dinge (Trommelfilter, jetzt aktuell Lochbleche) lange warten muss. Aber ich habe mir gesagt "richtig oder gar nicht" ...  Zudem hat mich mein "Mentor" ermahnt alles ruhig anzugehen und lieber mal nix zu tun als zu viel auf einmal zu wollen


----------



## einfachichKO (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Wie heisst es so schön?
Nur wer NIX tut macht auch KEINE Fehler...

Ungeduld zügeln...kenne ich irgendwoher...ich bin dann immer voll kribbelig wenn ich was angefangen hab und will bald Ergebnisse sehen, ich ertappe mich auch ab und zu damit wenn ich 3 Dinge gleichzeitig machen will...

Aber das wird schon...


----------



## karlethecat (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Seit vorgestern ist es nun so weit: Wasser läuft und der Filterraum wurde behelfsmäßig fertiggestellt ... 

Vor 3 Tagen .... 
 

Gestern Abend ... 
 

Ein Bodenablauf wurde behelfsmäßig mit dem Biofilter verbunden, dort wurde auch ein "Vorfilter" in Form eines feinen Netzes installiert. Ein Teil des __ Hel-X schwimmt noch im Kartoffelsack (der andere im Pflanzenfilter auch im Sack) weil das Edelstahl-Lochblech vor dem Ausgang der Biokammer auch noch fehlt. Auch die Druckseite der Pumpe (Linn ) wurde nur behelfsmäßig mit grauem HT-Rohr angeschlossen (wenn ich die "guten" Schlauchklemmen habe kommt dort ein passender Schlauch ran, dann sind auch die engen Bögen weg). 
 

Ein Blick noch über den Teich ... es gibt doch noch sehr viel zu tun. Das große runde Ding (Edelstahl Lochblech mit großem Fuß) im hinteren Bereich neben dem Teich gibt den Topf für eine (hoffentlich) schöne große Seerose ...


----------



## Zacky (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

 fleißig, fleißig  ...ich denke, dass wird auch ein sehr schöner Teich...ich bin gespannt und bleibe dran...


----------



## karlethecat (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Heute war der Bodenfilter dran. Der wurde recht klassisch aufgebaut (Stichwort "bewachsener Bodenfilter"), seht einfach selbst ... 

Ach ja, zuerst noch einer der beiden Deckel für die BA, die sind beide schon an ihrem Platz: 
 

Nun zum Bodenfilter; ich wollte keine Löcher für Winkel durch die PE-Folie haben, darum habe ich mich für folgendes System entschieden - VA-Lochblech, VA-Gewindestange und VA-EPDM-Puffer: 
 

Zusammengebaut: 
 

Damit das Substrat (gebrochener Blähton 4-10mm) nicht durch das Lochblech abhaut habe ich noch ein feineres Gewebe davor befestigt: 
 

Ach ja, um gebrochenen Blähton zu finden muss man schon etwas länger suchen. Bin aber im Raum Stuttgart fündig geworden und mit Anhänger 2 bis 2,5 m³ in zwei Big-Bags abgeholt. 

Zudem bekam der Bodenablauf/Spülablauf in der Mitte des BF auch ein Edelstahl-Kleid (ohne Bild). 

Fertig bepflanz (zumindest für dieses Jahr):


----------



## karlethecat (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

So, bevor ich mich einer weiteren Hefe-Kaltschale und dem Grill widme kurzes Tages-Update: 

VA-Lochblech wurde in der Biotonne installiert (damit das __ Hel-X nicht abhaut), zudem gleich ein Gummi-Diffusor inkl. Schlauch befestigt (für klassische Hel-X Belüftung und damit das Hel-X nicht am Lochblech "kleben" bleibt): 
 

Ein bisschen Hel-X in Aktion, mehr kann ich nicht reintun weil ich a) einen Wäscheklammer-Sack als Vorfilter verwende und b) durch den wenigen Durchsatz momentan keine Kreisströmung in der Tonne erzeugen kann: 
 

Zudem habe ich die Elektrik in Angriff genommen - jede einzelne Steckdose wird über eine SPS geschalten werden können - insgesamt könnte ich mit den zum Keller verlegten Leitungen übrigens neun Stromkreise für Filterkammer und Beleuchtung schalten (denke das reicht vorerst): 
 

 Etwas zum Thema Wasser und Sicherheit - da ich immer auf Sicherheit bedacht bin:
- alle Rohe sind so zusammengesteckt und befestigt (meist direkt über Rohrschellen und wenn es nicht anders ging über Schlauchschellen in Verbindung mit Regalhaltern) dass der Wasserdruck sie nicht auseinander schieben kann und sie nicht durchhängen vom Gewicht des Wassers
- es wurden die Steckdosen und Verteilerdosen in einer Höhe installiert wo eigentlich kein Wasser hinkommen kann (wenn mal "was" wäre). Vorher würde es durch einen Notüberlauf entweichen (es sei denn die Mauer zum Teich stürzt ein). 
- die SPS etc. werden nicht im Filterkeller sondern im Keller des Hauses installiert
- die Stromleitungen (und Luftleitung zur Biotonne) die in den Keller führen sind in einem Stangenrohr verlegt in welches unterhalb der "Sicherheitslinie" kein Wasser eindringen kann
- das 160er Rohr in den Keller wurde bereits letzte Woche vor der Erstbefüllung abgedichtet:


----------



## Moonlight (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Respekt ... an was Du alles denkst 

Dein Teich gefällt mir super 

Bin gespannt wie alles dann fergtig aussieht.

Wie soll denn Deine Umrandung mal aussehen? Holz, Granit, Marmor ...

Mandy


----------



## karlethecat (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Mandy, 

ich denke bestimmt nicht an alles, aber ich hoffe die gröbsten Fehler nicht zu machen, mal sehen, die Zeit wird es zeigen ... 

Wegen der Umrandung: Über den Filterraum kommt natürlich Holz (was sonst), für den Rest habe ich mir mal testweise drei Granitplatten 2cm besorgt und ausgelegt. Sieht ganz OK aus, eventuell gehe ich aber auf 3cm. Der Teich ist ja rundlich, darum wird das gar nicht so einfach (viel schneiden, auch die Folie muss unter die Steine). Vor allem die Abtrennung von Teich zu Bodenfilter wird recht tricky, da gibt es ja keinen Platz für Fliesenkleber weil von beiden Seiten Folie kommt. Die Seitenwände werden ganz einfach nur verputzt, selbe Farbe wir das Haus hat.


----------



## Moonlight (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Na dann wünsche ich Dir ganz viel Spaß 

Also ich kann Dir eines sagen ... das HDPE ist echt hartnäckig und ist in keinster Weise gewillt sich unter Steine oder Holz zwängen zu lassen.
Durch die dicken Schweißnähte war meine erste Umrandung die reinste Huckelpiste.

Mußte echt drauf achten, wenn Du dann Granit drauf kleben willst. Am Besten an so ner Naht anfangen, damit es auch ja schön gerade wird 

Mandy


----------



## karlethecat (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Ja, das habe ich schon bemerkt dass das PE-Zeug macht was es will. Vor allem beim Füllen hat es ein "Eigenleben" entwickelt. 

Wenn man die PE-Folie vorher oben festgemacht hätte (wie es manche z.B. an einer Schiene machen) das wäre gar nix geworden. 

Mir wurde gesagt ich soll so vorgehen: Mit einem Heißluftfön die Folie an einem nicht so heißen Tag gut erwärmen und sauber rumbiegen, in Kurven natürlich entsprechend einschneiden. Wenn sie erkaltet ist alle x Zentimeter andübeln auf (!) dem Ringanker. Mal sehen, ich muss wohl einfach mal anfangen und schauen wie es wird. 

Wobei ich die Folie gerne auf Höhe Ringanker abgeschnitten hätte und sie von innen (also vom Wasser her) festgemacht hätte. Davor wurde mir aber vehement abgeraten.


----------



## Moonlight (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*



karlethecat schrieb:


> Mit einem Heißluftfön die Folie an einem nicht so heißen Tag gut erwärmen und sauber rumbiegen, in Kurven natürlich entsprechend einschneiden. Wenn sie erkaltet ist alle x Zentimeter andübeln auf (!) dem Ringanker.



Ha ... das haben wir auch versucht. Kannst Du vergessen ...
Wir haben die Heißluftpistole für den Grill genommen, die macht alles schön heiß ... aber denkste ... das HDPE wurde heiß, aber dann konnte man es nicht mehr in entsprechender Entfernung anfassen ...
Also haben wir ein Brett genommen und ich hab mich dann draufgesetzt.
10min später ... ich geh runter und nehm das Brett weg. Man müßte denken das HDPE ist jetzt schön umgebogen ... phüüü, es kam wieder hoch ...

Leck mich am Allerwertesten ... dann eben nicht 

Mandy


----------



## karlethecat (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Du machst mir Hoffnung ... :shock


----------



## Moonlight (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Ganz böse sind die dicken Schweißnähte ...

Aber versuch es, vielleicht haben wir ja auch nen Fehler gemacht (ich wüßte zwar nicht wie der aussehen soll, aber man weiß ja nie  )

Aber mal was anderes, warum soll man das HDPE denn nicht mittels Schiene am Rand befestigen können? Es bewegt sich doch kein Stückchen 
Ob ich jetzt oben anschraube oder an einer Schiene ... wo ist denn da der Unterschied ? :?

Mandy


----------



## einfachichKO (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Respekt... flehan

geile Anlage.

Tip für Deine Granitverlegearbeiten... leg den Granit nur gerade und in die Rundungen arbeitest Du mit einem Farbunterschied, Kleinpflaster ein. Wenn z.B. der Granit rot wird, legst Du blaues Basaltpflaster 5 x 5 cm dazu, das ergibt im gesamten ein ausgewogenes Bild...
Den Granit und das Pflaster kannst Du bedenkenlos in eine trockene, Sand-Zement Mischung legen, 3 Teile Sand, 1 Teil Zement, 3-5 cm dick dürfte reichen, das wird dann von selbst durch die Feuchtigkeit fest, Die Fugen kannst Du ebenfalls mit dieser Mischung auskehren.


----------



## karlethecat (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes, warum soll man das HDPE denn nicht mittels Schiene am Rand befestigen können? Es bewegt sich doch kein Stückchen
> 
> Mandy



Denke schon dass sich das bewegt, zumindest im Winter wird sich die Foilie zusammenziehen, sprich nach unten. Dann zieht das schlussendlich an den einzelnen Schrauben die Foilie auseinenader (so wie bei einigen der schwere Ohrring das Ohrläppchen ) bzw. die "Last" hängt nur an den Schrauben. 

Zudem wird es glaube ich recht schwer die Folie gleichmäßig (!) waagerecht unterhalb der Platten/Holz abzuschneiden. Ist ja nicht so einfach wie bei der PVC- oder EPDM-Foilie. 

Ich werde eventuell mal Frank von Lifra fragen was er vorschlägt. Wobei ich die Antwort ja eigentlich schon kenne: eben umschlagen, anschrauben und Platten drauf .


----------



## Moonlight (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*



karlethecat schrieb:


> Wobei ich die Antwort ja eigentlich schon kenne: eben umschlagen, anschrauben und Platten drauf .



 ... ja ja, der liebe Frank 
Frag ihn einfach mal ... es muß doch auch ne andere Möglichkeit geben, als "umklappen" und andübeln.

Jeder Verleger arbeitet anders. Ich glaube ich hab mal irgendwo in einem anderen Forum die Schienenvariante gesehen ...
Vielleicht finde ich es ja in den nächsten Tagen 

Mandy


----------



## LIFRA (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Mandy
 Alukappleisten kann man nehmen,auf die PE-Folie dübeln und es bewegt sich nichts mehr.
Hinter der Schiene die Folie abschneiden und man hat genügend Platz zum mörteln oder kleben,was auch immer.
Marc ich dachte wir hätten über das Thema geredet.

Gruß Frank


----------



## karlethecat (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Frank, 



LIFRA schrieb:


> Marc ich dachte wir hätten über das Thema geredet.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Ich habe die letzten Wochen so viel geredet und gelesen, ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wer was gesagt und geschrieben hat.  

Wobei: Mein Teich ist ja rund, keine Ahnung ob diese Leisten da überhaupt reingebogen werden können ... ich rufe dich einfach mal an.


----------



## karlethecat (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Ein bisschen ging es wieder weiter die letzten Tage. 

Hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40071 hatte ich ja ein etwas dubioses Teil vorgestellt. Da es nun schon mal da war wurde es auch eingebaut. Zugegeben, es schaut recht komisch aus, aber wenn nächstes Jahr die Seerose kommt (welche übrigens in einem Pflanzkasten mit Substrat sitzt) wird man ja sehen ... 
 

Dann ging es der steifen PE-Folie an den Kragen. Ich kann euch sagen (nein, sage lieber nix)  
 

So sieht der Plan weiter aus: 
- Vor der senkrechten Kante des Aluprofiles zum Teich hin werde ich eine EPDM Dichtschnur anbringen. 
- Der Flexkleber wird dann flächig und so stark aufgetragen dass die Granitplatte (später mehr dazu) satt aufliegt. 
- D.h. der Kleber wird bis zur senkrechten Kante gehen, über das Profil hinweg. 
- Die Dichtschnur dichtet dann zum Teich hin ab, das Gewicht der Platte presst diese entsprechend zusammen 

Immer unter strenger Aufsicht: 
 


 Hier wäre die Meinung von euch interessant: 
Ich benötige Granitsteine in 30cm Tiefe (also 60x30cm), bekomme diese aber hier in der Umgebung nur in einer Stärke von 2cm. 
Was mein ihr? Bestellen und liefern lassen möchte ich ungern, weil ich dann eventuell zu viele Platten übrig habe oder im schlimmsten Fall nachbestellen muss. 
So würde es ausschauen mit einer 2cm Platte:


----------



## Zacky (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hi Marc.

Die obere Kante an deinem Seerosenkorb sieht ganz schön fransig und scharfkantig aus. Kann natürlich auch durch die Wasserbewegung etwas täuschen. Da ich bei mir beobachten konnte, dass die Kois auch über die Grantitsteinborde rüber rutschen, um an irgendwelche Larven im Kies ran zu kommen und dabei dann halb aus dem Wasser ragen, hätte ich etwas Bedenken, wegen der scheinbar scharfen Kanten. Ich würde dort vielleicht etwas über den Rand legen oder einen schmalen Streifen Ufermatte innen wie außen drüber legen und dann vernähen...also von innen nach außen nach innen und so weiter im Wechsel. Weißt Du was ich und wie ich es meine!?

Deine Problematik mit den Granitplatten verstehe ich, aber ich kann dazu nix sagen, weil ich keine Ahnung von EPDM Dichtschnur und PE-Folien habe. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob die sich miteinander verbinden lassen. Ansonsten klebst Du die Platten doch mit Natursteinmörtel / Flexfliesenkleber für Naturstein auf die Betonmauer!? Oder? Das sollte doch eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## karlethecat (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Es geht los - Teichbau 2012/2013*

Hallo Zacky, 

wegen dem Korb: der ist sehr professionell ca. 2cm umgebördelt, keine scharfen Kanten. 

Nun zu den Platten: Die EPDM-Dichtschnur wird gar nicht geklebt, alleine vom Gewicht der Platten wird die Schnur gehalten, also eingeklemmt. 
Es gibt sie in vielen Durchmessern, muss sie halt so bestellen dass sie verklemmt wird wenn die Platten drauf kommen. 
Alles andere ist meiner Ansicht nach Murks, Silikon und Co. kommt mir da nicht rein ... 

Dennoch, was meint Ihr: 2cm oder 3cm Platten?


----------



## karlethecat (10. Mai 2014)

Mit einigen Bildern und Updates möchte ich mich hier zurückmelden - vielleicht kann jemand daraus Anregungen oder andere Dinge für sich selbst herausziehen 

Mittlerweile ist es Oktober 2013 ... leider passte die Verrohrung der Bio-Tonne nicht zum Trommelfilter ...
   

Darum wurde die Bio-Tonne entfernt und der TF direkt mit der Pumpenkammer verbunden, ich wollte ja endlich den TF ...
 

... sowie die Steuerung in Betrieb zu nehmen.
   (hier kann man auch den geplanten "abgesetzten" Bedienpult sehen welcher später direkt neben dem Teich an der Hauswand angebracht wird).


----------



## karlethecat (10. Mai 2014)

Nachdem ich die Abdeckung für den Filterraum so weit fertig hatte wurde dieser mit (teilweise) herausnehmbaren Styrodurplatten gedämmt:
 

Und der der Testlauf für den nächsten Winter wurde gestartet:
   (Teich abgedeckt)    (Teichheizung angeschlossen)

Eine weitere Spielerei fand auch ihren Platz:
  (Drei-Phasen Energiezähler mit Impulsausgang zur Steuerung)


----------



## karlethecat (10. Mai 2014)

Weil mich der US-Sensor im Trommelfilter bereits nach wenigen Wochen Nerven gekostet hatte wurde dieser ersetzt: Ab sofort tut ein "Druckmessumformer" (da wird über den anstehenden Wasserdruck die Wassersäule und damit das Wasserniveau bestimmt) seinen Dienst (das gelbe Teil auf dem Bild), allerdings noch nicht der endgültige Sensor, dieser wird nämlich direkt in den TF reingeschraubt werden:
   (hier auch zu sehen zwei Magnetventile, 1x Nachspeisen Teichwasser und 1x die Rinnenspülung des TF)


----------



## karlethecat (10. Mai 2014)

In diesem Frühjahr - das Wetter war ja ganz ordentlich - wurde endlich der Garten hergerichtet:
   (vorher)      (danach)

Kurz danach konnte mein Folienleger auch einige Stellen am Teich korrigieren (die Folie war ja beim Einschweißen damals wetterbedingt sehr heiß und hatte sich beim Befüllen des Teiches dann nicht gerade "freundlich" verhalten. Auch konnte da gleich der Einlauf der Bio-Tonne korrigiert werden:
 

Wir haben dann noch ein wenig den Bodenfilter auffüllen müssen - leider konnte ich nirgend wo gebrochenes Granulat in kleinen Mengen auftreiben, darum einfach dieses hier genommen, für oben drauf ist es OK:
  (wie man sieht wurde auch der innere Ring des Teiches mit Holz verkleidet)

Und nun wurde auch endlich dir "abgesetzte Bedienpult" angebracht und angeschlossen (die Beschriftungen bitte ignorieren - das ist die erste Version) - d.h. ich muss nun nicht mehr in den Keller laufen um zu schauen ob alles läuft:
 

So langsam wird es übrigens Mai ... und unsere "Japan-Importe" warten bereits in Viernheim auf die Abholung ... eventuell stelle ich die heute auch noch kurz vor.


----------



## karlethecat (10. Mai 2014)

Hier nun unsere Neuzugänge - für welche man dann doch gerne diesen ganzen Aufwand auf sich nimmt:
           
(außer dem Shiro Utsuri  haben alle zwischen 55 und 60cm - alles Nisai)


----------



## karlethecat (25. Mai 2014)

Diese Woche ging es ein Stück weiter - seht aber selbst ....

Eine Tauch-UVC wurde in der Pumpenkammer montiert. Im oberen linken Bereich des Bildes ist übrigens der Schutz-Schalter zu erkennen - beim Öffnen der Holz-Klappe schaltet sich die UVC aus!

 


Auch konnte der Teichrand mit Granitplatten belegt werden.


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo Marc,

Sieht gut aus bei dir  

Schön das du in diesem Forum hier auch noch aktiv bist 

Hast du mal per PN einen lfd.M. Preis von den Granitplatten ?

Sind es nun 2 oder 3 cm starke geworden?

Gruß Simon


----------



## karlethecat (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo Simon,

ich gebe dir Bescheid wenn ich die Rechnung habe - per PN 
Es sind die 2cm-Platten - ich finde das genügt hier. Wir haben diese auf allen 4 Seiten "anphasen" lassen (oder wie das heißt).
Auch haben wir uns nicht für China-Platten sondern für welche aus Italien entschieden.

Verlegt habe ich diese aber nicht selbst (so ehrlich bin ich!) - und ich bin echt froh darüber. Wenn ich überlege wie schnell ein Profi das gemacht hat (12 Stunden ca.) - ich glaube ich hätte in dieser Zeit 3 Platten gesägt und 2 kaputt gemacht.  Ganz zu schweigen von der schlechten Laune danach.


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Mai 2014)

:-D

Ja überlege auch das dann machen zu lassen weil dann habe ich da keinen Stress mit dem zuschneiden usw. :-D


----------



## karlethecat (22. Juni 2014)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von gerade eben - klares Wasser ohne Ozon oder sonstigen Chemie-Dreck. Nur TF, __ Hel-X, UVC und Bodenfilter (allerdings auch nur 120g/Tag Futter):
 

 
PS: Habe noch ca. 30 Goldfische in gute Hände abzugeben!


----------



## karlethecat (29. März 2015)

Da ich selbst immer gerne Bilder geschaut hatte und versucht habe so viel wie möglich von anderen zu lernen oder Ideen zu sammeln möchte ich hier noch ein wenig nachdokumentieren was sich die letzten Monate so getan hat.

Ich messe und regele seit letztem Jahr den O2-Gehalt im Teich.
Die Einspeisung erfolgt per ILM:
 
Die Zwischenspeicherung erfolgt in einem umgebauten Bierfass:


----------



## karlethecat (29. März 2015)

Hier zwei Bilder vom März 2015. Das Wasser hat mittlerweile 14° (Heizung läuft seit Anfang März) - der Teich wird je nach Außentemperatur/Sonne morgens aufgedeckt und abends wieder zugedeckt.


----------



## troll20 (29. März 2015)

Hallo  Marc,

Dass sieht interessant aus, kannst du mehr Informationen dazu geben, wie genau du das machst und wie deine Erfahrungen sind?

LG René


----------



## karlethecat (29. März 2015)

Hier noch ein Video von einer Fütterung mitte März 2015:


----------



## karlethecat (29. März 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo  Marc,
> 
> Dass sieht interessant aus, kannst du mehr Informationen dazu geben, wie genau du das machst und wie deine Erfahrungen sind?
> 
> LG René



Du meinst den Sauerstoff? Oder die "Abdeckung"?


----------



## troll20 (29. März 2015)

Ich meine den Sauerstoff. 
Womit misst du den?

LG René


----------



## karlethecat (29. März 2015)

Hallo René,
ich habe ja eine SPS - darum ist die Messung relativ einfach.
Die Messung erfolgt über eine O2-Sonde von "Dryden". Der gemessene Wert (eine "Spannung kommt da raus") wird "verstärkt" und auf einen 0-10V Eingang der Steuerung geschalten. Ab und zu __ eichen (1-Punkt-Eichung) und gut ist. Ich regele dann auf mg/l (nicht auf % Sättigung).


----------

